# ¿Cómo reparar juguete carro control remoto?



## ELeo (Dic 30, 2019)

Saludos a todos, tengo un carro a control nuevo que ha dejado de funcionar, tanto el carro como el control tienen luces los cuales encienden, pero cuando activo el control no funciona el carro. probé los motores directamente con una pila y estos si funcionan, la antena del carro estaba desoldada, le soldé un cable pero igual sigue sin funcionar. No se si es el carro o el control el que está mal. ¿cómo puedo saber?


----------



## sergiot (Dic 30, 2019)

Dificil saberlo, no hay forma clara y sencilla de poder saber si el control transmite, no se si algun receptor de radio que pueda sintonizar la frecuencia del radio-control te permite saber si "sale" algo del control.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 30, 2019)

Tienen un switch para escojer la frecuencia, deben estar a la misma frecuencia el control y el coche
Una forma rápida de saber si el control funciona pon en un radio AM una estación que no se escuche y acerca el control remoto y debe hacer zumbidos, eso es que el control si está transmitiendo


----------



## Danesaflor (Dic 20, 2020)

Si*,* mi control remoto si está transmitiendo normal, puse en la radio y me hace *z*u*m*bidos , entonces es el juguete de carro que está mal , que cree q*ue* sucedió , sólo alumbra pero no se mueve nadita , cuando lo probé si funcionaba normal, pero pasa q*ue* cho*có* en una silla y de hay *ahí *q*ue* ya no funciona, *Có*mo puedo repararlo

Ne*c*e*s*ito un consejo*,* como arreglar mi juguete carrito remoto por*_*favor


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 21, 2020)

Mmm ábrelo y saca fotos por qué no lo conozco


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2020)

Me suena a que se trabó el mecanismo


----------



## ElectroDroid (Dic 22, 2020)

ELeo dijo:


> Saludos a todos, tengo un carro a control nuevo que ha dejado de funcionar, tanto el carro como el control tienen luces los cuales encienden, pero cuando activo el control no funciona el carro. probé los motores directamente con una pila y estos si funcionan, la antena del carro estaba desoldada, le soldé un cable pero igual sigue sin funcionar. No se si es el carro o el control el que está mal. ¿cómo puedo saber?


Al parecer esos carros de control remoto siempre presentan la misma avería*,* yo también intenté reparar uno una vez que me presentaba el mismo problema*,* pero eran unas soldaduras en el control y luego de soldar y funcionar por un momento dejo de hacerlo nuevamente*.*


----------

